# Dragonheart Draco & Bowen finished!



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

A fun build, this is the ol' Revell vinyl kit. They did a great job with the sculpt of Draco, I spent a lot of time in front of the TV with the pause button trying to get those spots on his face just right.

Comments and suggestions welcome!


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

A few more:


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Excellent Philip!! Draco's beautifully painted! The time you spent on him really shows. I had this kit, but it never got past the primer stage. I wish I'd have finished it now. Yours is stunning!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

Chris.


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

Thanks!
I avoided vinyl kits for decades till recently. Now I'm getting to where I like them better than resin or styrene for some subjects. 

This kit would have been a putty _nightmare_ in resin or styrene. By heating, cramming, and gluing I got rid of almost all the gaps, and only had a few spots on the face and back-ridge piece that needed filling.


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

nice job. i cant find one even on ebay that isnt too expensive


----------



## kangg7 (Jun 21, 2000)

You did an excellent job on Draco :thumbsup::thumbsup:!!!! He looks just like he did in the movie!!!!
This is one of those times where I had this kit in my hand, almost got it , then decided "not today" only to wish later I had chose differently.:drunk:Wish I had chose to keep this kit in hand when I had it . Oh well, hind sigh is 20/20 as they say. Guess there's always ebay.

Anyways, ,thanks for the look at this kit and ,again, great job on drac!!!!


L8R:wave:

Dave


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

that is really sweet ! nice depth to the skin tones and the blend of colors is very real looking . 
hb


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Very cool build of an unusual subject.
Congratulations on seeing all your effort pay off !


----------



## falcon49xxxx (Aug 4, 2008)

I have one sealed If anyones interested.PM


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

Excellent job PM, great skin tones. Really "realistic", if Dragons are "realistic". LOL


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

Thanks for all the kind words guys, it's nice to see so many other people appreciated the movie and the kit. I had a lot of fun watching & rewatching & rewatching the film while I was working on it.(though it will probably be a looong time till I watch it again!) Sean Connery was a great choice for Draco, and they did a good job giving the dragon his mannerism's.


----------



## Rebel Rocker (Jan 26, 2000)

WOW!! Great job, PM!! The detail in the paint job is simply fantastic.

Wayne


----------



## rusty nail (Aug 9, 2008)

Very nice!


----------



## Steven Coffey (Jan 5, 2005)

I almost bought this kit last weekend, now I wish I had what a great kit! You did an awesome job on it!


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

Looks great! I had one years ago, never got around to building it. I finally sold it on ebay...years ago LOL...Methinks now, I should have kept it!


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Awesome work, Scott!








As a dragon fan/collector, I can appreciate more the looks of a dragon. You hit it just right!








Of course, Scott, I have never seen any model you have done, that I didn't like.:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Cool avatar Lloyd!! I love it mate!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

Chris.


----------



## Duck Fink (May 2, 2005)

Nice job PM!


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

The use of color and shading is phenominal! You did a great job rendering this dragon! 

Nice job!:thumbsup:

MMM


----------



## normlbd (Nov 2, 2001)

I don't recall seeing this kit before. Very nice work!


----------

